# Old john deere transom



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

IM going to try to get my grandfathers old John Deere tractor. I don't have the model yet. But the only issue it has is the transom locks up occasionally. How hard would it be for me to open the transom and look at fixing it?


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

I assume you mean the transmission. It's just righty tighty, lefty loosy. It will come apart easily if it's not rusted together. Is it a gear drive or a hydro? A gear drive could be a Peerless or Foote on a lawn tractor, or John Deere's own on a garden tractor. A hydro could have a broken bolt inside the differential housing or something out of place and binding. Go to a dealer and buy a service manual for that transmission. Clean everything and keep track of the position of all the parts. They all have a place and only work properly when they are in the right place. Rust can make it difficult. Don't use a hammer!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

phogbound said:


> I assume you mean the transmission. It's just righty tighty, lefty loosy. It will come apart easily if it's not rusted together. Is it a gear drive or a hydro? A gear drive could be a Peerless or Foote on a lawn tractor, or John Deere's own on a garden tractor. A hydro could have a broken bolt inside the differential housing or something out of place and binding. Go to a dealer and buy a service manual for that transmission. Clean everything and keep track of the position of all the parts. They all have a place and only work properly when they are in the right place. Rust can make it difficult. Don't use a hammer!


Yes I do. It's a gear drive. I'm not sure what brand. It is the second. This same issue happened years ago and my grandfather just bought a new transom. When I have time to stop there I'm going to get numbers there is no rust on it either


----------



## thiggy (Nov 10, 2010)

A transom is one of the beams running across the rear of a boat's hull.:fineprint


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

thiggy said:


> A transom is one of the beams running across the rear of a boat's hull.:fineprint


Really. I was always taught that it was the transmission


----------

